# New Member - Hardin 45 ( 44 voyager bounty )



## Bianchi

Hello All, 

I own a Hardin 45 S/V Shawnee. Look forward to meeting some of you out on travels.

Also for other Hardin owners, I've compiled a list of known Hardin 45's by hull, name, status and owner. If anyone has information or updates for this list please email me. 

theshawnee . com/ Registry

Cheers 
Austen 
S/V Shawnee


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey bianchi - welcome to SN dude. Nice boat BTW.


----------



## Bianchi

Thank you


----------



## jdonahoe

I own a Hardin 45 CC with the four staterooms. Her name is Shillelagh and she is a 1983 Hull #124


----------



## hardin45lover

*Hardin 45 Ye Haw*

JUST GOT BACK FROM ST THOMAS TO MID FLORIDA IN 10 DAYS 4 OF THEM WERE 9 PLUS KNOT DAYS IN 35 KNT WINDS AND 12 FT SEAS ALMOST HAD A 7 DEG HEEL ...WHO SAYS THESE ARE SLOW BOATS ...SOLONG HUNTERS AND CATALINAS (HAD THEM ALL) I ALSO HAVE A 4 STATE ROOM AND WANT ALL THE INFO I CAN GET SOON I HAVE ONE OF THE MARINE TRADING MODELS PLEASE TELL ME MORE...THANKS Capt Joseph Harper 813-260-0559


----------



## Winn

Hello Hardin Lovers! I own 1978 Hardin 44 - Hull #31. Her name is Symphonie V. We are on Kent Island in the Chesapeake Bay. No, these are not slow boats and are very tough. I love everything about her. I can't wait to take her to Key West. I feel very fortunate to have been a part of the Hardin experience. Everyone at the marina loves this boat. Sorry, not for sale!


----------



## zendog

Hi My Hardin 44 Kuan Yin is mid Atlantic on her way to UK... Hull #80 Her name is Kuan Yin, Anyone know of any Hardins in Europe? I have had 9kts with winds of 25, not bad for a 20 tonne teak house. Also not for sale!


----------



## alkites

*Greetings....*

I am refitting (rebuilding) my beloved hardin.. looking for a few answers. Anyone know about how the embedded chainplates are secured to the hull? Are the main shroud uppers (chainplates) somehow attached laterally above the opening port? I have never dealt with embedded chainplates before. Can anyone make me rest easy???? Mahalo...... Al.


----------



## zendog

Hi Al,
There was a guy in Galveston who did a complete restoration of his Hardin and showed pictures of all works, unfortunatly I have lost the website, you maybe able to google it. I beleive the chainplates were a pig of a job as he had to dig them out. Another option would be to have new ones fabricated to suit, surface mount them close to the old ones in stainless steel on the outside of the hull making a nice feature. leave the old ones in situ


----------



## capnorv

Chainplates...ouch, that wasn't the Hardin 45's best engineering. I own Alice B., hull#99, also not for sale/or charter. From what I've read, if the chainplates are showing wear/fatigue, the best option is to put new ones on the outside of the hull, lop and fill the old ones. If you're lucky, you can use the old ones as part of your backing plates by through drilling, or not. The way I understand it removal and direct replacement would be a formidable undertaking because they are T shaped. Anyway, external chainplates would enhance the classic style in my opinion. Good Luck


----------



## tgremmel

*Re: Greetings....*

I own hull #30, Isabelle out of Seattle currently in Port Townsend. Would be interested to hear if there was a chainplate update. I think mine are fine, but it's the single area of my boat that scares me. I do like the idea of fixing them to the outside if I ever had to replace them. Everything else on my boat has been pretty easy to work on and restore, and I've touched most of it at this point. All of the projects I've been pleasantly surprised at how simple and affordable they have been, in comparison to what initial quotes were for everything. My boat will be for sale when I'm cold and dead (why would I ever need more boat?), assuming my son doesn't want her. I'm only 41 so I hope she won't be on the market for many decades, but I'm guessing the chainplates will be something I'll have to do (eventually).


----------



## Graywolf77

I just had a rigging inspection done on Maracucha. We will be installing new chainplates on the outside. Not willing to risk cruising with the old ones, and getting to them is a bigger deal than replacement.


----------



## leonela

Does anyone have information about the Hardin 45 registry? it does not come up under, theshawnee.com/registry.


----------



## lazyj

Winn said:


> Hello Hardin Lovers! I own 1978 Hardin 44 - Hull #31. Her name is Symphonie V. We are on Kent Island in the Chesapeake Bay. No, these are not slow boats and are very tough. I love everything about her. I can't wait to take her to Key West. I feel very fortunate to have been a part of the Hardin experience. Everyone at the marina loves this boat. Sorry, not for sale!


Hi. Do you still have the Hardin?


----------

